

Unicode issue with Google+ notifications? - manishm
http://i51.tinypic.com/izxlaa.png

======
zeefo08
Yup. I noticed it too and filed a bug with them in the send feedback box. It
would be good if everyone who notices this did the same.

~~~
manishm
Yea,I did that.. :-)

------
manishm
Also: <http://i56.tinypic.com/20qjgjt.png>

